# Sew-in WEAVES: What do you ladies think??



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey ladies...  

I need some advice on weaves because I'm sooo tempted on getting a sew-in weave within a few weeks because I will be on vacation, and I do not want to have to worry about the humidity, my hair getting "wet", or any other hair blunders that could be experienced while I'm away.  My hair is type 4 b relaxed, and it's quite fine naturally, so my hair tends to "frizz" in the humidity.   
I also think a weave would be a good break for my hair. 

The only problem: 

I know *NOTHING* about weaves!  I've never had a weave in my hair in my life. When I was younger I had extension braids, but I've long since stopped those since they wreaked havoc on my edges.  

So, ladies...what do you think of sew-in weaves?  Yay or nay?? I would never do a glue-in weave (heard TOO many horror stories!).  Do you think a weave would hamper my hair progress?? Do you think that ALL weaves are bad, or does it depend on how you take care of your hair while it's in a weave?  Is it how long you wear the weave that can cause the problems? 

* PLEASE*, I need some advice!   

Thanks!


----------



## Miel (Jul 6, 2007)

Bumpiddy bump bump bump


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 6, 2007)

I wear sew ins most of the time and I haven't had any problems. As long as it's not put in too tight and you take care of your hair underneath your hair will be fine.


----------



## Ms Red (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi 

For me, it depends on #3, 4 & 5. First, if you are inexperienced with wearing weaves, period, I think you should go 4 weeks, maximum, to prevent damage. Definitely get a sew-in to minimize damage and do not have her sew it in too tightly.

Maybe go with a style where you will not need to use heat on the front/side sections of your hair b/c you don't want to damage any part of your real hair. I would go with a texture of hair that has curl or wave to it so that it can be washed/conditioned without too much maintenance. Bmoreflyygirl knows about the different types of hair, I believe, her hair is always cute. 

Please remember to maintain the moisture in your own hair by conditioning the braids often, never letting the scalp get dry and flaky and not leaving the weave in for more than 1 month. I would not get back-to-back weaves either, it causes too much stress on a normal head of hair. Buy quality hair so that when it's done you won't want to take it out because of manageability, looks, etc. Good luck and please post pictures if you decide to get one!! 

ETA: Oh, BMFG already posted LOL


----------



## Jaegermany (Jul 6, 2007)

I think you should get a weave. Vacations & Weaves are great! Party all night, pool side all day, wet and go, no scarfs at night just straight wreckless !

When you are on vacation you dont want to have to worry about hair care! But you still want to look great so IMO a spanish / deep wave weave would be a great idea!

Your gamble will be the style. I would only wear a natural _looking_ weave. Im sorry, I know its not mine but I dont want everyone to know its not mine! Which is where the damage comes in, because I personally like to have a part so that means some hair has to be left out on top. BUT if you get a spanish or deep wave you can always wet it and use a really good conditioner as a leave in so the hair on top wont suffer to badly. then only use shine and styling mouse for the weave hair....

Go off of a good reference of someones hair you have actually seen! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info so far ladies!     I'm taking notes! 

I'll talk with my stylist about it.  Weaves aren't really her speciality, but she may be able to recommend someone to me that does weaves really well.  

If I *DO* get a weave, I'll only wear it for about a month.  I definitely would want it to look as natural as possible.  Of course...within the price that I can afford!   I want a nice well-done, classy weave.  I don't need any hair down to my butt, and I don't want anything that doesn't look like my natural hair, or is shinier than a patent leather shoe.  My relaxed hair is NOT "shiny" (it has sheen), and I don't want to be looking like Malibu Barbie with dark shiny hair that looks fake.   

I agree, I think a nice wavy weave would be nice on me.  Does anyone have any pictures of some nice wavy weaves?  I usually only see straight weaves on most people.  

Also, what is the usual price range?

How long does sewing in the weave usually take?

And lastly, is having a weave safe on relaxed hair? If I were natural I wouldnt' think twice, but I'm relaxed. How long is too soon to get a weave after a relaxer touch-up?? 

These are just some things I'd like to know since I have no clue about weaves, and none of my friends or family members wear weaves either.  

I'll definitely take some pictures if I get one.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree, I think a nice wavy weave would be nice on me.  Does anyone have any pictures of some nice wavy weaves?  I usually only see straight weaves on most people.  *I have some in my fotki. I usually wore hair that was more curly than wavy.*
Also, what is the usual price range? *$100 - $200 plus the cost of the hair*

How long does sewing in the weave usually take? *about 3 hours*

And lastly, is having a weave safe on relaxed hair? If I were natural I wouldnt' think twice, but I'm relaxed. How long is too soon to get a weave after a relaxer touch-up?? *Yes, it's safe for relaxed hair. Just make sure it's not too tight. And wait a week or two after a relaxer before you get one.*

These are just some things I'd like to know since I have no clue about weaves, and none of my friends or family members wear weaves either.  

I'll definitely take some pictures if I get one.


----------



## ayoung (Jul 6, 2007)

I had the 'Wet n Wavy' hair as my last sewin. (and once b/f that time) and I really like it.

I bought 2 packs of hair, Beyond the Zone Noodle Head (from Sally's) Cream and Spray and I was good to go!

After my stylist sewed it in (with a little left out in the front) I had her wet it. Then she rubbedthe Noodle Head cream in it--and then sprayed a little of the spray! Done! It will dry in natural wavy ringlets. If I wanted a little more hold--I rubbed a tad of Fantasia IC gel in it--just a little.

Every morning I would wet just the weave in the shower or over the sink--towel dry and after a day or two---i didn't need to really add any styling items except a little conditioner spray concoction I made. (Suave & water). I would wash or CW once a week. I kept mine in 4-5 weeks.

I do have pics--but I'm not good a taking them and they aren't that great--but i'll PM them to you.

ETA: And my hair grew ALOT with them--even my stylist noticed and was happily surprised.


----------



## motherx2esq (Jul 6, 2007)

I love my sew ins.  I just took mine out.  I think I went 8 weeks but I had it washed and tightened 4 times.  I had the wet and weavy hair!  Loved it while I was on the lake this weekend.  Just take care of it and you will be fine.


----------



## pistachio (Jul 6, 2007)

I  weaves!!  They're what helped me go from mid-neck length to even BSL at one point in time.  I knew about weaves before I knew about baggying and bunning on this board, and I don't know HOW my hair would've grown like it did pre-LHCF...


----------



## HONEYVIBE (Jul 6, 2007)

to me i think it depends on who does it for you. I dont know how to do it myself therefore i would get them done by someone else.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jul 6, 2007)

i love them. I wear a full weave and will continue to do so until i hit BSL. i will say until my 24th bday. i saw the most growth with them and i loved how i could use all the heat i wanted to, and could do  much less. I change them every 2months about and i get the hook up cuz my cousin does them for me cheap.  I think you can do it honey get something u like and keep it up


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 8, 2007)

I love sew-ins. They keep my hair protected against the hot sun and they look really nice (depends on who does it). 

Right now I have a few tracks. Some weave in with some of my hair out with it. 

If you want to protect your edges, tell who ever does your sew-in to leave them out.


----------



## PittGirl06 (Jul 8, 2007)

I want to try a sew-in one of these days....i don't know where to get decent textured BLONDE hair though...I'm a black albino so my hair is blonde and I got no intention of changing it's color so I wanna keep the blonde thing goin.....where's a good site for good BLONDE hair for weaving?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 8, 2007)

I suggest you go to a BSS to find the right colored weave for your hair. I dont know the number/letter of your hair color but your color may not be the websites exact color match. I went to a BSS for some hair yesterday and some 1B's did not match my hair color. If you go to a store they can help you match it better. HTH.




			
				PittGirl06 said:
			
		

> I want to try a sew-in one of these days....i don't know where to get decent textured BLONDE hair though...I'm a black albino so my hair is blonde and I got no intention of changing it's color so I wanna keep the blonde thing goin.....where's a good site for good BLONDE hair for weaving?


----------



## PittGirl06 (Jul 8, 2007)

the best for me is a mix of 144/613 but of course i can never find that.....i usually just go with 613 or 22 because going with just 144 is TOO gold....the others are too light still but look a LOT better than just gold.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 9, 2007)

PittGirl06 said:
			
		

> I want to try a sew-in one of these days....i don't know where to get decent textured BLONDE hair though...I'm a black albino so my hair is blonde and I got no intention of changing it's color so I wanna keep the blonde thing goin.....where's a good site for good BLONDE hair for weaving?



www.extensions-plus.com  get their relaxed texture...it matches our relaxed hair and have them customize the color for you.  The hair is a bit expensive but it's totally worth it and it can be used forever.

Regarding weaves...I think they are great!!  Check out my siggy...my hair has grown this much mainly because of weaves.  I started a thread a while ago with my regimen.  I don't leave them in longer than 4 weeks!  If anyone lives in NY I'd be happy to sew it in for you.


----------



## Ayeshia (Jul 9, 2007)

It was okay for me...what I did not like was  how my roots matted up as my hair grew. It hurt like hell detangling my hair. more than likely I wont get it done again.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jul 9, 2007)

i love weaves!  in the past I didn't take care of it properly and didn't make it work for me.

Now tht i know better, thanks to the hair boards, i take good care of my hair underneath.  I deep condition my hair every week.  I spray my scalp with surge 14 mixed with evoo...nightly or at least every 2 nights.  I don't leave it in for more that 4-6 weeks.  I know some folks say a mnth but this is how long i do it for.

the pic in my avatar is weave bob i got done.  prior to that i did my own weave..straight as well as spanish wave.  gives my hair a break as i try to grow my hairs past my shoulders all of it.  the back is past there but i need the rest to catch up.  wearing weaves helps me get through this.

hth

g


----------



## PittGirl06 (Jul 9, 2007)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> www.extensions-plus.com  get their relaxed texture...it matches our relaxed hair and have them customize the color for you.  The hair is a bit expensive but it's totally worth it and it can be used forever.



THANKS!!!  I seen this site before years ago but lost it.....how many wefts do you use for this?  My hair is natural and I won't be having any of it out when I do it..I'll have it ll braided underneath....


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmmm... is it possible to do your own sew-in and NOT look like a HAM? I can't even cornrow (yet) but I'd like the versatility of weaving my hair for special occasions. 

I do my own extensions and it takes all darn week since I can only do it when DD is asleep (she'll be 2 in August, so I need to be ready to leap into action at any second )

I'd love to be able to do my hair so quickly, just a few hours. Hmmmm. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## SouthernTease (Jul 10, 2007)

I hate them, they thin my hair out
I've gotten them a couple of times
and I've always taken them out after
a day or two... Yes, I wasted hundreds
of dollars... I just hate them!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm going to be doing sew-ins for a good while. I'm just trying to grow my natural hair long enough to work with, and give it a break. Years ago I grew my hair to its longest with glue in weaves! And I was bad with it, amazing. So I'm sure that with proper care I can grow my hair with sew-ins.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 10, 2007)

joyousnerd said:
			
		

> Hmmm... is it possible to do your own sew-in and NOT look like a HAM? I can't even cornrow (yet) but I'd like the versatility of weaving my hair for special occasions.
> 
> I do my own extensions and it takes all darn week since I can only do it when DD is asleep (she'll be 2 in August, so I need to be ready to leap into action at any second )
> 
> I'd love to be able to do my hair so quickly, just a few hours. Hmmmm. Anyone have any experience with this?



I do my own with no problems.


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Jul 11, 2007)

So how exactly are you ladies washing your hair and taking care of it underneath the sew-in? I'm having a bit of trouble getting the concept. And a friend of mine is juss itching to get a sew-in in my head, but without being able to take care of my hair the way I do now, I am a bit wary.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 11, 2007)

belladionne922 said:
			
		

> So how exactly are you ladies washing your hair and taking care of it underneath the sew-in? I'm having a bit of trouble getting the concept. And a friend of mine is juss itching to get a sew-in in my head, but without being able to take care of my hair the way I do now, I am a bit wary.



Just make sure to keep your hair moisturized and clean underneath.  Use coloring bottles (you can get them from sally's).  For washing, add shampoo and dilute it with water, squeeze it into the braids and gently agitate so that it gets into the braids, rinse.  As for moisture, I use a mixture of s-curl, water, and olive oil and apply it to the braids, I do this every other day.  I've been doing my own  sew-ins for years and my hair has flourished this way.  Also when you take it out, make sure to give your hair a protein treatment and a good deep condition. HTH


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jul 17, 2007)

*nervous*  Well, ladies....it looks like I'm actually going to go through with it!   

I made an appointment to get my sewn-in weave tomorrow!  I'm soooo nervous though!  I don't know why!  I think it's because I've never done it before, and I want it to look good and natural.  Hopefully people won't be able to tell it's a weave. 

The lady at the salon said that I should get Remy hair since that's the best type of human hair for weaves.  Is this true?  

This weave is going to cost me an arm and a leg, so I surely hope it's worth it.   

I need more encouragement ladies!  I don't want this weave to damage my hair.  My hair is already fine to begin with (not damaged, just fine in texture), and I don't want my hair to fall out!   

I plan to get my hair washed at the salon every week, or at least wash it myself at home, and I only plan to leave the weave in my hair for a month.  5 weeks tops.  Do you ladies put conditioner in the hair also? What about leave-in conditioners too?  

Also, taking out the weave...does that damage your hair?  How do they cut the hair out?? Do they cut some of your real hair out too sometimes by accident?? I just have so many questions.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 17, 2007)

PittGirl06 said:
			
		

> THANKS!!! I seen this site before years ago but lost it.....how many wefts do you use for this? My hair is natural and I won't be having any of it out when I do it..I'll have it ll braided underneath....


 
I don't think you would need to order anymore than 6oz.  You won't even use all of that!


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 17, 2007)

joyousnerd said:
			
		

> Hmmm... is it possible to do your own sew-in and NOT look like a HAM? I can't even cornrow (yet) but I'd like the versatility of weaving my hair for special occasions.
> 
> I do my own extensions and it takes all darn week since I can only do it when DD is asleep (she'll be 2 in August, so I need to be ready to leap into action at any second )
> 
> I'd love to be able to do my hair so quickly, just a few hours. Hmmmm. Anyone have any experience with this?


 
Yes it is possible to do your own.  You will need to learn how to cornrow though.  It doesn't have to be super neat cornrows, just cornrows that aren't too tight or too loose.  The don't have to be super small either.  I have an article on www.healthytextures.com that describes the best practices for weaving.  Check it out!


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 17, 2007)

belladionne922 said:
			
		

> So how exactly are you ladies washing your hair and taking care of it underneath the sew-in? I'm having a bit of trouble getting the concept. And a friend of mine is juss itching to get a sew-in in my head, but without being able to take care of my hair the way I do now, I am a bit wary.


 
Check out the weaving 101 article on www.healthytextures.com I describe how I wash and take care of my weave and my hair underneath.


----------



## Belladonna (Jul 17, 2007)

Busy Mom here...I save time on daily styling when my weave is on point. Also my hair is protected and thriving.


----------



## ayoung (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah!!

Can't wait to see pics!

I'm sure you'll be fine--I have fine hair as well.
And yes--when I wash at home or go to the salon for a wash---the weave gets conditioned too--but not a leave in--or if you do--make sure it is VERY light. 

Treat it like ur hair--except for moisturizing--you don't want to moisturize it or put oily stuff on it at all---just yours. I usually spray a little glosser--maybe, on the weave when i flat iron it the first time after a wash.

I hope u like your hair!


----------



## ayoung (Jul 19, 2007)

Bump!
Lets see those pics!!


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Jul 29, 2007)

qtslim83 said:


> Just make sure to keep your hair moisturized and clean underneath.  Use coloring bottles (you can get them from sally's).  For washing, add shampoo and dilute it with water, squeeze it into the braids and gently agitate so that it gets into the braids, rinse.  As for moisture, I use a mixture of s-curl, water, and olive oil and apply it to the braids, I do this every other day.  I've been doing my own  sew-ins for years and my hair has flourished this way.  Also when you take it out, make sure to give your hair a protein treatment and a good deep condition. HTH


Thanks, *qtslim* and RE. I got my sew in today, but the braids are _way_ too tight. I'm hoping that they'll loosen up in the next couple of days; otherwise, this weave is coming out. I decided I didn't want to style my hair at all, so I went with one of those curly ones. It's like a 3/4 weave - the front is two-strand braided in a cute little design and then the rest is all weave. But even them [email protected] twists/braids is too tight. I immediately sprayed my hair with Care Free Curl when I got home and am baggying while I sleep in the hopes of it staying moist tonight. I am going to ht the steam room at the gym tomorrow as well and continue to moisturize moisturize moisturize until these braids aren't so tight. Hopefully, the henna and everything else I've been doing has made my hair strong enough to handle this tiny abuse. Next time, I'm gonna go to my regular stylist and have her do my sew in since she at least listens to me when I tell her something is too whatever for my tastes. My friend is nice and all, and she did do it for free (I only had to pay for the hair), but she don't listen when I say I don't like product in my hair (since so much of what kitchenticians who are just dabbling buy is not all that great for the hair), and she really didn't believe me about these tight @ss braids. 

The style is cute and I really am looking forward to not having to comb my hair or do much more then wake up and go (I'll be moisturizing every other day and CW once a week) for the next several weeks. I am juss worried that my hair is gonna break from the braid tension.


----------



## Energee (Aug 20, 2007)

If you had asked me 2 years ago and before I would have SHOUTED "NEVER!".  However, one should never say never. I am one of those people who sticks to my word 100% of the time but I had to backtrack on this one. When I decided to grow my hair out--after doing research--I realized that a sew-in weave would be perfect for me. So I got one done for the FIRST time in my late 30's. Loved it. Luckily I had a great stylist who cared about my hair and knew how to put a weave in. I had the help of some great ladies on another haircare board and learned about maintaining in between salon visits. I had it taken down every 6 weeks. I kept it in for over a year. My hair grew great and is healthy now that the weave is out.

I'd definitely wear a weave again and plan to do so when I do 12 week stretches annually.  Another Key*Buy high quality hair. I did and I believe that is why my first experience with weave was a great one. Otherwise I probably would have had it pulled out after one day if I didn't like it or it was shedding and matting all over the place.


----------



## pepper1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm totally on the idea of getting a sew-in weave. I have never had a weave and never thought I would get one. But now, I'm seeing the light. I just didn't know what to expect in the process, care requried etc. I'm glad there were so many responses to this question. Can you tell I'm brand new?


----------



## Soliel185 (Sep 1, 2007)

The one and only time I had one I was so paranoid about the wind blowing and showing the tracks that I was on constant alert. IMO a braided style - like cornrows - would be more worry free. You wouldn't even have to travel with hair products - just some braid spray, a scarf, and maybe a baby brush.


----------



## silvergirl (Sep 8, 2007)

weaves are not my thing at all...............


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, now that I have the weave out of my hair, and I have seen the damage that the stylist did to it (taking it out), I won't be getting another weave in my hair ever again.  

Maybe weaves just aren't good for my naturally fine-textured hair.   

The weave DID look nice however, and people complimented me on it all the time.    I also was glad not to have to comb and brush my own hair.  It gave my hair a bit of a break.

But the braids were WAYY too tight (my scalp didn't stop hurting until 3 or 4 weeks!  ), and my scalp would ITCH like crazy!!!!     So...*NOPE*!  No more weaves for me.   Sorry...


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, by the way, here are pics of the weave since some of you asked about pictures.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^ that looks really cute what type of hair did you use i am thinking about getting one for the harsh chicago winter that is coming up


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Nov 4, 2007)

kinchen said:


> ^^^ that looks really cute what type of hair did you use i am thinking about getting one for the harsh chicago winter that is coming up



The brand is Remi.  Remi Hair.  It's 100% human hair.  It's a bit pricey (depending on what length you buy), but it's definitely worth it because it looks natural, and is easy to maintain (washed, conditioned, etc...).   Everyone said that it looked like my real hair.  

Hope that helps! 

BTW...those pics I posted above earlier are pictures of the weave before I asked her to shear off more to make it look less full.  A day later I asked her to cut the hair diagonally to make it look more natural because nobody's hair is really thick from root to tip.   So....after it looked even MORE natural.  I'll post those pics here sometime soon if I haven't already put them in my fotki album.


----------



## angenoir (Feb 8, 2008)

Great info ladies!!

Question... Has anyone ever MTG'd or BT'd while wearing a sew-in? Just aksing because I would like to do this to attain optimum growth but I fear it would be too greasy erplexed.

Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## angenoir (Feb 8, 2008)

Bumping for much needed responses


----------



## blaqueprincessa (Feb 8, 2008)

bump bumpity BUMP


----------



## Zenobia61 (Feb 8, 2008)

BUMPIN' for Angenoir!!!


----------



## angenoir (Feb 8, 2008)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumping!!!
please! erplexed


----------



## Monigirl (Feb 9, 2008)

angenoir said:


> Great info ladies!!
> 
> Question... Has anyone ever MTG'd or BT'd while wearing a sew-in? Just aksing because I would like to do this to attain optimum growth but I fear it would be too greasy erplexed.
> 
> Advice would be appreciated.


 
 I have used MTG while wearing a sew in and braids. I believe MTG gave me allot of growth back in 2006. (I had the weave in about 5 weeks when I used it.) The greasyness was not my problem. It was the smell that got to me. I fell off the MTG bandwagon since 06 (under my sink) but if MTG smelled better I would surely do it again.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Feb 9, 2008)

angenoir said:


> Great info ladies!!
> 
> Question... Has anyone ever MTG'd or BT'd while wearing a sew-in? Just aksing because I would like to do this to attain optimum growth but I fear it would be too greasy erplexed.
> 
> Advice would be appreciated.


 

I'm currently using BT right now with my sew in. As long as you're applying to the scalp and not to the hair then you should be fine. I dont have a problem with greasiness and I have in a 10' weave. Oh but do be sure not too use it in excess because then you will have oily pillows and scarves.  Not a good look.


----------



## bellebebe (Feb 10, 2008)

I've got one in right now and I'm taking care of it like never before lol. I'm doing chronic MN mix with some ayurvedic oils.


----------



## angenoir (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the responses ladies.... have been off the board for two days !


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Feb 11, 2008)

I love weaves and they have been great as my protective style while growing out my hair.  I wore the weaves for almost two years and I now FINALLY have long, luscious, healthy hair with the major help of my stylist. I'm so happy about it and I recommend them.


----------



## BirdieGray (Feb 28, 2008)

I think weaves are good for some (as we see here,) but I don't think they are good for everyone. I think you know how your hair will do with a weave if you know how your hair behaves with braids. I used to wear weaves and have my hair braided all the time,  but once I began taking care of my hair I realized they thin  out my hair even more than it already is (which is not good for me!) So I've decided not to get either one anymore. (And yes, I took care of it, but my hair requires more care than I can provide it with a weave or braids.) Now I just wear LF wigs  But if you think your hair can withstand it, I say go for it!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, my hair is just too fine-textured for a weave.  Plus, my hair is relaxed...regular strength, so I think the weave was just too much added stress on my hair.    That's why I said that I would most likely never do a sew-in (all over) hair weave ever again.  

But some ladies can weave up all the time with no problem and be good.  So, I think you have to know your own hair I suppose.  

But it did look nice! I'll try and see if I can find some more pics and post them up here of AFTER she sheared the hair again to look more natural.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 28, 2008)

I currently have a sew in and I specifically requested before the stylist started, that she shouldn't do my cornrows tight. She didn't so I had no headache issues.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Feb 28, 2008)

Val said:


> I currently have a sew in and I specifically requested before the stylist started, that she shouldn't do my cornrows tight. She didn't so I had no headache issues.



I know! This is what I told my stylist too!  I kept asking: "is it supposed to be this tight?"  And she was like: "yep!"  And after a while, I guess she got tired of me saying that it was tight, so she was like: "trust me, I know what I'm doing. I've been doing weaves for years".    I swear, stylists are the ONLY "service people" that I know that get offended if you tell them how you want something done!  IT's MY hair for goodness sakes!  

Anyway...I digress.... The tightness of the cornrows weren't really what damaged my hair IMO.  It was when she took the weave OUT of my hair that she did the most damage, because instead of gently taking out the cornrows, she just took a rat tail comb and *COMBED *out the braids instead!!!  I'm like:   I didn't realize what she was doing until it was too late.   

So, just make sure you have someone that KNOWS how to put in AND take out a weave.  I would have taken the stinking weave out myself if I wasn't too afraid of cutting my own hair in the process.


----------



## Napp (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont plan on getting another weave. i had good install but i just dont like the feeling of weave on my head


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 28, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> I know! This is what I told my stylist too! I kept asking: "is it supposed to be this tight?" And she was like: "yep!" And after a while, I guess she got tired of me saying that it was tight, so she was like: "trust me, I know what I'm doing. I've been doing weaves for years".  I swear, stylists are the ONLY "service people" that I know that get offended if you tell them how you want something done! IT's MY hair for goodness sakes!
> 
> Anyway...I digress.... The tightness of the cornrows weren't really what damaged my hair IMO. It was when she took the weave OUT of my hair that she did the most damage, because instead of gently taking out the cornrows, she just took a rat tail comb and *COMBED *out the braids instead!!! I'm like:  I didn't realize what she was doing until it was too late.
> 
> ...


I had a sew in for 3 weeks in september....I took it out myself


----------



## NuMe2004 (Feb 29, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Oh, by the way, here are pics of the weave since some of you asked about pictures.



Wow!!!  It looks really good and natural! Gorgeous. Let me know how your hair is when you take it out .


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Feb 29, 2008)

NuMe2004 said:


> Wow!!!  It looks really good and natural! Gorgeous. Let me know how your hair is when you take it out .



Oh yeah, it's already been taken out long time ago.  If you want to see my hair weave DISASTER, just check out my fotki album. It has all of the pics there.   

I know my hair will turn around though eventually.  My hair is still not the same....    But eventually it will be.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 26, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Oh yeah, it's already been taken out long time ago.  If you want to see my hair weave DISASTER, just check out my fotki album. It has all of the pics there.
> 
> I know my hair will turn around though eventually.  My hair is still not the same....    But eventually it will be.


what happened?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, what happened was that the stylist taking OUT my weave didn't have the time or the patience to gently and gradually unbraid the cornrows she put in my hair.  She just ended up taking a fine-toothed comb and raked it through my braided hair!  Even when I repeatedly expressed my discomfort!  

So, when my hair was taken out, I didn't even want her to wash or style my hair. I was sooo pissed.  My hair was thin, fragile, and very whispy.  I knew that I had taken great care of my hair while the weave was in my hair (having it washed, conditioned & styled every wk) so it had to be the taking out process that did  the most damage to my hair.  Now that I think about it, she probably did that on purpose!! 

  When I went in for my weave my hair was fine.  It was fairly thick and growing LONG!  The weave (although nice-looking!) just gave my hair a set-back.     But my hair is growing again.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Aug 26, 2008)

*Oh wow, that sucks. I make it very clear when I get weaves that my hair needs to be braided lightly (not too tight) because my hair is fine and it really isn't necessary to braid it tight. I had ONE person (without me telling her), tell me that she didn't need to braid tight because my hair was soft. I was very happy with her, the chick knew what she was doing.*


----------



## wannabelong (Aug 26, 2008)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Well, what happened was that the stylist taking OUT my weave didn't have the time or the patience to gently and gradually unbraid the cornrows she put in my hair. She just ended up taking a fine-toothed comb and raked it through my braided hair! Even when I repeatedly expressed my discomfort!
> 
> So, when my hair was taken out, I didn't even want her to wash or style my hair. I was sooo pissed. My hair was thin, fragile, and very whispy. I knew that I had taken great care of my hair while the weave was in my hair (having it washed, conditioned & styled every wk) so it had to be the taking out process that did the most damage to my hair. Now that I think about it, she probably did that on purpose!!
> 
> When I went in for my weave my hair was fine. It was fairly thick and growing LONG! The weave (although nice-looking!) just gave my hair a set-back.  But my hair is growing again.


 
This is EXACTLY what I'm afraid of.  When I go to get my weave take-down.  I'm just going to ask the stylst to remove the weave and leave my hair braided.  I will take the cornrows out, detangle and DC when I get home.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 26, 2008)

I use to do sew in weave but yesterday I had a bad experience , after taking it ut  I had lot of knots in my hair more than with single braids I never had that ( I must say that my hairstylist was in vacation so the cornrows was made by another one ).
I was desperate near to cut my hair ...
The sew in is still my favorite protective style but it' s better to go to a hairstylist that you know well to avoid bad surprise ..


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm not a huge fan of sew-ins myself. i find them to be way too bulky and itchy. it's a decent protective style but, i find that even a sew in can damage your hair if not done correctly. i perfer glue in's but, that's definately more damaging to the hair, imo.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 29, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I agree, I think a nice wavy weave would be nice on me. Does anyone have any pictures of some nice wavy weaves? I usually only see straight weaves on most people. *I have some in my fotki. I usually wore hair that was more curly than wavy.*
> Also, what is the usual price range? *$100 - $200 plus the cost of the hair*
> 
> How long does sewing in the weave usually take? *about 3 hours*
> ...


 
IMO, a weave is definitely safe on relaxed hair as long as too much tension is not used and definitely no glue! (Me and glue just don't get along at all)! Daily conditioning is a must. 

I have attached my pics of my new sew-in. I'm trying to keep it in for at least another month. I'm about 9 weeks post and I've had this sew-in for about 2 weeks now.  I am a huge fan of sew-ins they have been a real lifesaver for me.  Curly styles are really good for a natural look.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 29, 2008)

I wear extensions at times, even though people say I don't need it. But when I have photoshoots,hair shows ,etc I wear it. It makes my hair grow like crazy, everytime I take it out my hair I see new length.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Aug 29, 2008)

i say........

sew-in weaves are GREATTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 31, 2008)

I LOVE THEM!


----------



## tiara76 (Aug 31, 2008)

as a former sew in weave wearer I would say as long as you don't plan on keeping it up for a long period of time to where your natural hair cant breathe or get proper conditioning care or if its not a regular thing for you go for it.....i personally these days if i do n e fake hair half wigs...even started using them for shoots.....I also use clip in's and can have a fab hair do in a matter of minutes


----------



## ajacks (Aug 31, 2008)

Prior to LHCF weaves were a bad thing for me.  I didn't take care of my hair underneath - no moisturizing, washing (don't judge me lol), relaxing bone straight and getting a weave on the same day.  My hair never grew it just thinned out and got shorter and shorter.

Now that I know how to take care of my hair, it's been thriving (see my siggy).  That is the result of wearing  sew-ins from February to July.  I currently have a sew-in and I have incorporated MoeGro and OCT in the regimen so I can't wait to see the results 6 months from now.


----------



## Ediese (Sep 2, 2008)

It's worked wonders for my hair. You can take a look at my siggie to attest to that. If done correctly and properly maintained, it's a blessing.


----------



## blaqbarb (Sep 2, 2008)

sweetsuccess said:


> i say........
> 
> sew-in weaves are GREATTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!



I am so tired of doing my hair and was thinking of getting one. Is there a certain place that you go to in ATL to get yours done that does a good job and takes care of your hair at the same time? If so, what do they charge?

I have a friend that gets them done, but her styles are always ghetto fab and I'm not trying to go in that direction. I also would like for mine to look natural if I got it done and I can always tell that hers is a weave.


----------



## Country gal (Sep 2, 2008)

redRiot said:


> I'm going to be doing sew-ins for a good while. I'm just trying to grow my natural hair long enough to work with, and give it a break. Years ago I grew my hair to its longest with glue in weaves! And I was bad with it, amazing. So I'm sure that with proper care I can grow my hair with sew-ins.



Same here. I plan on wearing extenstions until the end of the year which will give me a 4 month break. I opted for a sewn in wig. It works better than a weave because it is not as bulky. I am trying to grow my hair out to APL.


----------



## Country gal (Sep 2, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> IMO, a weave is definitely safe on relaxed hair as long as too much tension is not used and definitely no glue! (Me and glue just don't get along at all)! Daily conditioning is a must.
> 
> I have attached my pics of my new sew-in. I'm trying to keep it in for at least another month. I'm about 9 weeks post and I've had this sew-in for about 2 weeks now.  I am a huge fan of sew-ins they have been a real lifesaver for me.  Curly styles are really good for a natural look.



It looks really nice.


----------



## Belle Creole (Sep 8, 2008)

*SOMEONE WITH EXPERIENCE PLEASE HELP!!!*

 I'VE JUST REALIZED A THIRD OF MY HAIR IS DAMAGED due to sew in weave. I really enjoy my weave and want to continue wearing it while I grow my hair to my goal length. My hair is natural and simular to Rudy on the Cosby show ohwell: sorry I'm a newbie unfamilar with all the type labels). I know that in the past I wasn't taking care of it, but what else could be going on? most of it looks like major breakage. Does anyone have a link or thread of the do's, don'ts, what for's, and how to's of the sew in weave.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Sep 19, 2008)

*Did your stylist braid or sew it in too tight? I like to do a protein treatment before I go into a weave and after I come out of one. Washing and moisturizing is a definite must. Some folks condition their hair underneath and apply the conditioner with the color applicator bottle (I'm too lazy for that). But that's pretty much it for me. Wash, condition and moisturize and you should be fine... I think. I also talk to the stylist before I get it put in and express what I want done, how I want it done and express my concerns as well.*


----------



## natieya (Oct 24, 2008)

This thread got bumped right on time. I was thinking of getting a sew-in soon.  Ladies, how can I tell if my weave has been sewn in too tightly?


----------



## Ediese (Oct 24, 2008)

natieya said:


> This thread got bumped right on time. I was thinking of getting a sew-in soon. Ladies, how can I tell if my weave has been sewn in too tightly?


 
Trust me..you'll definitely feel it! Plus if it's too tight some of the strands of hair around your hairline will have white bulbs on the top. Also, you'll have tiny bumps in the back of your head from the tension of the braids.


----------



## natieya (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, that sounds painful.


----------



## glamchick84 (Oct 24, 2008)

i like sew-ins because they last a long time. but for me it doesn't, because i like to change my style to often. so i stick to half wigs and wigs.


----------



## bee (Oct 25, 2008)

@Ediese:  Do you install your own weaves?  I like your short bob


----------



## Ediese (Oct 27, 2008)

bee said:


> @Ediese: Do you install your own weaves? I like your short bob


 
Thanks! I recently installed my first, which was the short bob with the chinese bangs. Thanks!


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Dec 17, 2008)

ok check me out.. if you get a sew-in and leave some of your hair out for blending and giving it a natural look be prepared to flat iron that section a few times.. this is not a bad thing as long as you moisturize the sectiona nd braid it down and wrap it up everynight (naturals). use a protectant for flat ironing, but then again you may not need to do none of that except for every 3 to 4 days because you did mention your relaxed and im sure your hair will hold the flat iron longer then a natural.. 

if you get a full head girl there's nothing to say except make sure the hair and the area you choose to have a part or bangs looks good on you.. 

OHHH and you must moisturize the hair underneath to minimize breakage, this may make the weave hair oily but if you use curly hair its cool, but straight hair it may be a lil problem, cuz it gets all flat. i suggest aleave-in, so of ya fav moisture and water in a bottle for this process..

use weave net for more protection, and when you comb and brush PLEASE PLEASE believe me when i say dont brush or comb the hair like you would your hair.. because remember your hair is braided underneath and you are rippin and damaging .. so when styling section the hair and hold and brush or comb the hair. i have used a supa soft brush for smoothing the sew-in with straight hair.. works very welll. DAM THAT WAS A LOT OF INFO.. good luck


----------



## QTPie (Dec 18, 2008)

Diam0ndiva said:


> ok check me out.. if you get a sew-in and leave some of your hair out for blending and giving it a natural look be prepared to flat iron that section a few times.. this is not a bad thing as long as you moisturize the sectiona nd braid it down and wrap it up everynight (naturals). use a protectant for flat ironing, but then again you may not need to do none of that except for every 3 to 4 days because you did mention your relaxed and im sure your hair will hold the flat iron longer then a natural..
> 
> if you get a full head girl there's nothing to say except make sure the hair and the area you choose to have a part or bangs looks good on you..
> 
> ...


 
OK maybe I'm retarded but I'm not getting how you girls are moisturizing your hair under the weave, especially with a straight install.  A leave in is watery, so are you moisturizing then air drying the weave then styling it? And what kind of products are you using to moisturize? Also can you comment on how you are deep conditioning if you are wearing a net? I would think that that would cause an increase in product buildup along with a nightmarish take down.   Please help I need to get this right for 2009!!


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 19, 2008)

Love them and I do them myself so that's even better. I get to change my hairstyle whenever I want.


----------



## myeam (Dec 19, 2008)

I would also like to know how you ladies are conditioning your hair with a net weave. I had a stocking cap sew-in and washed and deep conditioned with it but you don't even Want to know the horror I went through when I took it out, not to mention the matting I struggled to untangle once I got the weave out! So any tips on this matter is much appreciated


----------



## phynestone (Dec 30, 2008)

myeam said:


> I would also like to know how you ladies are conditioning your hair with a net weave. I had a stocking cap sew-in and washed and deep conditioned with it but you don't even Want to know the horror I went through when I took it out, not to mention the matting I struggled to untangle once I got the weave out! So any tips on this matter is much appreciated



I had a net weave once - NEVER AGAIN! 

I didn't use an applicator bottle, which would be your best choice, but tried to squirt as much of the product from the bottles I did have. This, of course, created problems and I left that weave in for about a month. I just couldn't do it.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Dec 30, 2008)

Weaves damage my hair, not matter how well I take care of my hair underneath. I lose so much hair when detangling during takedown and my ends are a wreck.

Good luck


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Dec 30, 2008)

Weaves were the beginning of the end for me. My hair thinned out BADLY and became fragile as hell. The worst condition my hair has ever been in. I did a big chop because of it and went through hell bein stared at at school. Braid extensions, robins method, is definitely the way forward for my. I get loads of growth, and its thick. And i can wash and moisturise my hair easily. I am quite amazed that what ruined my hair is the makin of others hairs. Lol


----------



## deniseloc (Dec 30, 2008)

I am wearing my first sew-in and I have fine thin hair I just hope everything goes well.


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 31, 2008)

I voted: "HATE them! Would never EVER put a weave in my hair!' BUT I am only referring to sew ins. I had a bad experience once where I had a sew in for 2 months and when I took it out it looked like an animal had chewed its way through my hair. 

Although this experience was before I discovered LHCF so I was not taking proper care of my hair back then anyway but I just don't understand how people can shampoo, hot oil, deep condition and moisturise their hair PROPERLY under a sew in??

A half weave that you can remove whenever you like now thats a different story becasue you can still 'get to' your hair whenever you need to, I recommend these for protective styling.


----------



## HairQueen (Dec 31, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I wear sew ins most of the time and I haven't had any problems. As long as it's not put in too tight and you take care of your hair underneath your hair will be fine.



How do you do this under a sew-in? I never understood that


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Dec 31, 2008)

HairQueen said:


> How do you do this under a sew-in? I never understood that



I have my sew in with a net coving my hair, I moisturize with infusium 23, EO  rosemary, sweet almond oil , and lavander mixed with aloe vera gel anf Mega Tek botanical spary. I  do scalp massages with my finger tips and take vitamins. 

I do not brush the sew in I only comb it with a wide thooth comb.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Jan 6, 2009)

I love sew in weaves… They have always allowed my  hair to grow remarkable lengths while in… I plan on going some time soon for my next one.  I go to Hugo’s and have my hair custom blended to my liking then  I go and have it put in… Then I’m off to the Dominicans for a wash and set  and trim and I’m all set.  Here are some photo of me with it.  Oh on another note the both photos contain the same hair (wet and wavy) and it was my second time using the hair.

















This hair style was with in a week or two after the other photos...


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Apr 15, 2009)

Id hate to dissent...but I think you should really be careful...sew ins can be unkind to relaxed hair...and actually a sew in with a few braids in the front (only worn for about a month) are the reason my former BSL is now a Bob...and because of that I am traumatized...there will never be anything fake that touches my head again...Your hair may be able to handle it but be prepared to possibly lose some length...


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a weave for a year (w/ regular maintenance of course) and while my hair did grow a lot, it's so fragile, I'm really thinking that it may need to be cut off.  Yikes!!!  It really defeated the purpose.  I don't know if it was improper care (I'm a 3mo. newbie) or the weave, but the point is my hair is in a very dangerous condition.  How I care for it these first few months post weave will make all the difference.  I miss the convenience of it, but I don't think I'll do it again.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay my road with weaves has been a ruff one.  Ive had some real bad weaves that ive taken out in one day and ive had some that have been okay.  Thru it all ive finally found a weave stylist(Shonda) that not only can do a great weave and make it look like my own hair but can also care for my own hair which is a plus.  And plus weaves have helped me transition(1 year and 8 months!!).  Right now my hair has grown out of a short cut im in layers and my back part is now down to my neck.  I have went from using BSS hair to using Extensions Plus hair(which is truly the best!! and has great customer service--got to go pick up my other hair tomorrow--even though it is expensive but well worth it).  

Hopefully by August I'll stop wearing weaves or by the end of this year either way im done with wearing weaves and starting to care for my own natural hair!! i'm too excited .

Oh and i voted you have to have the proper care of your own hair.  I just kept my weave in for a record the longest time last month which was for 2 months!! So now im trying to for 3 to 4 months this time! We'll see earlier this week i was having some severe itching and was about to yank it out(i even emailed my weave stylist teling her i wanted to arrange a time to take it out because my scalp was so sore and irritated, but it has since stopped).  But im not great either with caring for my weave either.  I only went last time and got it washed for over the 2 months once.  I think i may have applied MTG a couple of times during the entire time.


----------



## Kacie (Apr 16, 2009)

I got my first and probably last sew-in last year. I was able to stand it for 4 weeks. In the end I must have access to my hair. I just purchased my first lace wig and I love it.

It's a silk top with back straps and wig clips/combs to the front. I get to throw it on quickly and see my own hair everyday. It's also cost effective.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 19, 2009)

*I love them, sew-ins has really help me on my journey, and it also helps me stretch my relaxers. Plus I have seen growth from EVERY sew in I have had, plus I make sure I take care of my hair uner my sew-ins at all times.*

*You just got to make sure you get the right person to do your sew-ins, everyone that say they can do sew-ins CAN'T, I do my own or go to my friend BayBay.*​


----------



## RavenMaven (Apr 20, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## MissBCurly (Apr 20, 2009)

I voted for I LOVE THEM. I have been wearing sew in since I Bc'd. they helped me go from BC to APL  in about a yr. (pic in fotki) It helps that I don't have to manipulate my hair at all when I have a sew in weave ( i usually get full head weave) and that I know how to take care of my hair underneath the weave. I think people forget their regimens when they are in a weave ie: protein, moisture, paying attention to your hairs overall needs.  I think weaves have been the best protective style for me along with my puff inbetween weaves. I think that quick weaves, glue in weaves, are the devil at least for my hair some peoples hair can handle that. I cannot.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 20, 2009)

Love sew-ins..............loveeeee them. But you have to keep it moisturized daily. I have gone my hair beautifully and thick with sew-ins. I dont wear them as much as I used to but they are the only way I can do 10+ post stretches. My new growth gets crazy and I'll have to detangle 2 times a week without it. But I also dont leave my weaves in long at all, max 3 weeks. Thats the benefit of synthetic (CHEAP, not cheap looking) weaves and being able to do it yourself. I can have a new hair style every week for 25 or less.

I have a spiral set in my hair now. It came out too cute. My inspiration with this:


----------



## Rei (Apr 20, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> *I love them, sew-ins has really help me on my journey, and it also helps me stretch my relaxers. Plus I have seen growth from EVERY sew in I have had, plus I make sure I take care of my hair uner my sew-ins at all times.*
> 
> *You just got to make sure you get the right person to do your sew-ins, everyone that say they can do sew-ins CAN'T, I do my own or go to my friend BayBay.*​



your siggy  what is going on here


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you guys recommend someone in Houston, and yes, I do accept diy-ers working out of their home....


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 21, 2009)

Rei said:


> your siggy  what is going on here


 


 LOL Nokio pouring wax on his sexy body .


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 10, 2009)

I have a love-hate relationship with weaves. I have not had a good one since 05' when Reniece did it for me. I had great growth and it looked realistic. I might try them again in 2010, but for now I'm good.


----------



## Kurlee (May 10, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> LOL Nokio pouring wax on his sexy body .


he looks so skinnyerplexed


----------



## Country gal (May 21, 2009)

I am wearing a weave now courtesy of Hair Usa In MD. I really like the look. It is a classy wave style. I party way too much every summer. I wanted a durable style so I could always look put together. I am hoping to get growth too.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2009)

I love them, I dont like to be bothered with my hair.


----------



## MissBCurly (May 30, 2009)

again i LOVE THEM and I will be getting another install SOON Im trying to reach BSL by end of summer and give my hair some rest.


----------



## cmw45 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would check out Endeise (sp) post and albums. She's got great info. and advice.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 8, 2009)

just installed one today! Summer school is on and I don't have time to fuss with my hair. BSL by the new year or BUST!


----------



## PGirl (Jun 14, 2009)

I wish I knew someone good here in Dallas.  I would get one for the rest of summer.


----------



## nubiennze (Nov 11, 2009)

I wore sew-ins religiously in college while I was transitioning, and I loved them. Not only did I finally find the look for which I felt I was best suited, but it was perfect for my student (read: lazy) lifestyle, and I experienced growth to boot. However, "perfect for my student lifestyle" soon turned into "an excuse not to do anything to my hair...at all," and the neglect negated any growth I experienced. So I voted "it depends on how well you take care of your hair while your hair is weaved." While I'm not against them, I'm now more focused on getting to the point where I don't need them...

(OT: newbie here...  all!)


----------



## yardgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

When I wore a sew in I got great growth but my stylist used glue for the tracks just before the leaveout. This is now a big no-no for me. No more glue. I will be weaving again.


----------



## Bellamystic (Dec 5, 2009)

I do my own sew-in weaves and this is my BEST method ever to retain length.  I always for some reason, adored tight braids.  I always braid my braids tight underneath the weave and the thread makes the braids even tighter, but I never lose any hair but shed hairs.  I do not recommend this to other women to wear tight braids, but for me it works and my hair grows 1/4 faster and I retain EVERY INCH.


----------



## F8THINHIM (Dec 5, 2009)

nubiennze said:


> (OT: newbie here...  all!)


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 6, 2009)

my siggy shows the growth that I've gotten with sew in weaves.


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Dec 18, 2009)

I've worn weaves for the past 4 or 5 years and initially, my hair was not growing. In fact, it looked even more damaged when I would remove it from when I would first get it. What helped is when I cut out my perm. My hair was 2 inches from my scalp (short) and in its natural state (coarse) and I would apply castor oil to my scalp and I noticed significant growth, however my edges were being compromised. I noticed that a lot of women who wore sew in weaves, had a decent head of hair, but no edges. I didn't want to end up like that so I stopped sewing in the weaves. My advice to you is, don't bother with it. If you're not going to keep it in for anymore than a month, than go ahead and try it, but even a month is too much time and can greatly damage your hair if the weave is sewn in too tight. Try a wig, a half wig, or a bun or a ponytail, but I am not a supporter of weaves anymore. I've wasted thousands of dollars on sew ins and nothing positive has happened to my hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 18, 2009)

i think the key is to not have it installed too tight, moisturize all of your hair underneath, and do styles that won't compromise your hair health. I learned to do my own installs and it was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## WakandanPrincess (Dec 20, 2009)

I wear a weaves pretty much 11/12 months a year. My hair thrives in them. I usually keep them in for up to  weeks; anything longer I get tired of the way that it looks so I'll take it out and wear my hair for about a week. The key is maintaining your own hair underneath. I was my weaves once a week because I work out a lot, and I am always sure to make sure that I moisturize my hair with some sort or leave in. My hair grows nicely when kept underwraps. Now, due to my new job, I have to learn how to maintain MY hair!


----------



## poookie (Dec 20, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> *i think the key is to not have it installed too tight, moisturize all of your hair underneath, and do styles that won't compromise your hair health.* I learned to do my own installs and it was the best thing I ever did.




i agree with the bolded.  for this reason, i am not a fan of sew-ins.  i know a lot of people have had a lot of success growing their hair while it's protected under weaveage, but for me, every weave experience has resulted in broken hair.  i think my hair is just too fine-stranded to survive another sew-in experience.

i definitely prefer wigs.  with wigs, you can take the wig off every night, & moisturize & seal as needed.  and instead of spending hundreds of dollars on installation & top-quality hair, you could stock up on several synthetic (or affordable human hair) wigs, and replace them as needed.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 20, 2010)

I have never worn weaves. They are intimidating to me. I wouldn't know where to begin. But I have seen them done really well by some ladies at my job.


----------



## Nona Rose (Mar 24, 2010)

This is great advice.  I have a sew-in now that i'm trying to take care of thanks so much!!



qtslim83 said:


> Just make sure to keep your hair moisturized and clean underneath. Use coloring bottles (you can get them from sally's). For washing, add shampoo and dilute it with water, squeeze it into the braids and gently agitate so that it gets into the braids, rinse. As for moisture, I use a mixture of s-curl, water, and olive oil and apply it to the braids, I do this every other day. I've been doing my own sew-ins for years and my hair has flourished this way. Also when you take it out, make sure to give your hair a protein treatment and a good deep condition. HTH


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been wearing weaves for the last five years and my hair grows with them. It grows best in its natural state. If I had a relaxer, the weave would damage my hair.  It is important, to moisturize your hair everyday. Focus on taking care of your hair, not the weave. I was one of those girls whotook care of the weave instead of my hair and my hair never grew or improved. Now that I found this forum and realize the benefits of hair care, I always moisturize my scalp. I BC'd in January and now, three months later, I am ear length. I am excited and happy with the progress I've made this far.


----------



## Britt4209 (Mar 31, 2010)

I just removed my first sew-in ..and i LOVED IT! It was just cool to be able to wear my hair straight and flat iron it all the time, without damaging my own hair..I'm about 9/10 months post relaxer and this weave has helped with my progress..I will definitely be a weaver forever lol


----------



## panamoni (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm getting my first weave tonight.  Hope I'm not too self conscious about it.  Hope it looks nice.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 29, 2010)

I think they're a great protective style, once the cornrows aren't too tight and you take care of your hair and scalp underneath. Plus, when they're done well they look _really _good. I'd like to get one but I like to have 'acess' to my hair so for now I'll stick to wigs and PSing with my own hair.


----------



## anomcasm (May 27, 2010)

I've worn a weave for years.  Some of the earlier years weren't so kind to my hair mainly because I had no idea how to care for my hair underneath.  Now, my hair thrives with weaves.  I am careful to wash my hair and condition (using an applicator bottle and quality hair). I also moisturize my scalp while the install is in.  I have relatively fine hair, but my stylist is awesome, so she knows exactly how to do my install.  It's always fab to boot, so if I can protect my hair, grow my hair and look fab in the process --- why not (smile).  Anyway, I believe with everything else, what works for some will not work the same for all AND you MUST determine what is best for YOUR hair; unfortunately, that's usually through trial and error...


----------



## Boujoichic (May 29, 2010)

I wear a weave as a protective style but It is so important to find a good "weavologist". I had a weave previously that was too tight and pulled out and thinned my hair (on top of that she was crazy expensive) after that I almost gave up weaves altogether but I did some research and found my current stylist. When she braids my hair I cannot even feel it and there is absolutely no pulling or feeling too tight or having take aspirin but my braids and the stitches are totally secure until it is time for me to take the install down she is amazing. If you get a weave installed and feel like you have had a face lift, have to take aspirin, see little bumps at the edge of your braids or white bulbs take the weave out asap while you still have some hair left. Be careful to do your research find a good weavologist and speak up if anyone braids or sews too tight also dont leave your weaves in for more than 3 mos max or you could run into problems with matting.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 21, 2010)

I recently took down my weave two weeks ago and I am glad to report that when it was removed I had no breakage. I am living in a very hot and humid climate and my hair took a beating after putting some medium sized synthetic braids that were done way too tight. I was extremely reluctant to put a full weave on my natural fine hair, but the damage was very obvious and I needed to give my hair a break. I got my install done two weeks ago and I just got it removed and re-installed (and the hairdresser gave my hair a good trim) so I feel like I can give some tips. 

1. I get my weaves done every 2 weeks because getting them done where I am is very cheap

2. I get a conditioning treatment done for dry and itchy scalp Keracare when I get my weave removed

3.  I don't do any moisturisers or wash my hair because I can't stand the smell of the products especially in his heat and it makes my hair get matted

4. I only use human hair and my salon also washes the hair separately, while I am having my hair shampooed and treated. I am highly allergic to synthetic hair. I get flakes after two days. 

5. My cornrows (which are done in a beehive) are not done tight and my front short edges are not braided. When I feel it is tight I tell my hair dresser. 

6. The sewing is not done very tight

7. My scalp is lightly oiled with the itchy dry gloss from Keracare (I know it contains petroleum but it is a light touch)

8. The key is to go to a good weaveologist to ensure that the weave is done properly and professionally. 

9. Because I am tender headed and have fine hair especially the middle of my hair throbs but it disappears once my weave is done. 

10. To catch my 3c nape hair in the back my weaveologist uses human hair to start the beehive or snake braid.

11. I observed that the women who had their relaxers and weaves done the same day had breakage in the front. 


I had no breakage at all using these methods. I find it to be a good protective style until I get over the damage and while I am living in this climate. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 21, 2010)

Luv them they got me 1.5 inches in two months...good rentention


----------



## Janet' (Jul 24, 2010)

I've never had a weave before but I don't knock others who want to wear them.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Aug 28, 2010)

I love weaves!! They have really helped my hair grow! I was in an accident earlier this year that pulled a small patch of my hair out. I waited a few weeks and let my stylist do my sew in, my hair is flourishing!  The missing hair has filled back in(and thicker). I think it has a lot to do with my stylist. She installs my hair properly! It hasn't damaged my hair, and I'm able to keep my install in 12 weeks at a time!


----------



## $inna-$pice (Aug 30, 2010)

I had my first 3 sew-ins earlier in the year and honestly have to say that I prefer to wear my own hair over the weaves. I really liked the look that they gave me and waking up with long hair, but I really don't have the patience to maintain a weave properly. It's too time consuming and I feel like I can't properly care for my own hair underneath. It's also nice to be able to feel my own scalp and not have to scratch with a bobby pin!


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 21, 2010)

I just recently got a new weave put in, which is shown on my Fotki..... I really like them. I still wash my hair with it, I wash once a week along with deep conditioning my hair and the weave. It gives my hair a break, makes it thicker and longer! Last time I wore a weave I went from around right above APL to BSL in less than a year... really helps


----------



## jenaccess (Sep 25, 2010)

I love weaves
The first time I had a weave it was beautiful however the braids were too small and sewn in too tight, after wearing the weave for 2.5 months I had retain length but lost alot of hair. I was bald in some places.
So now when I install a weave i have large cornrows and keep them moisturize daily and never have a problem with breakage or tangling. I wear the kinky curly hair so that when I moisturize I don't have to compromise my hairstyle by keeping my hair moist.


----------

